

Android should embrace a Windows-style security update model - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/android-should-embrace-a-windows-style-security-update-model-7000018029/

======
Zigurd
In order to do that, Google would either have to completely restructure the
OEM relationship for porting Android to OEM devices. And downstream of the
OEM, the carrier would have to agree to deliver updates and be prompt about
updating their own additions to the software load on a device.

I agree this could be done, and I agree it should be done, and I even agree
Google's gradualism in fighting the conjoined problems of "fragmentation" and
security has been shown to be ineffective, it will still take a year or two to
get results if Google suddenly woke up and realized this is a high priority.

